

AMD announces Turbo CORE for upcoming desktop CPUs - MikeCapone
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2010/04/amd-announces-turbo-core-for-upcoming-desktop-cpus.ars

======
bitwize
"Turbo" fell off PCs sometime in the mid-nineties when all the games which
relied on a 4.77MHz clock were well and thoroughly obsolete.

I don't want to see it get back on again, in any form, especially since I do
most of my computing mobilely these days and battery life/power consumption is
more critical to me than pure raw unbridled performance.

~~~
MichaelGG
These types of Turbo, well, Intel's moreso, helps you conserve power.

Consider the mobile i7 quad core line. It starts at only 1.6 ghz - but in
single core mode can hit near 3 ghz.

This helps you get the performance you need for single threaded apps (hint: a
lot of stuff), while not having to power 4 or more cores on all the time.

